

Bootstrap from Twitter - semanticist
https://dev.twitter.com/blog/bootstrap-twitter

======
jsavimbi
I support any developer that releases toolkits on Github, but Twitter would be
the last place where I'd be looking for any type of front end guidance, let
alone conventions. In other words, find and employ the tools you feel more
comfortable with working across a variety of projects, not just one with a
front end designed by the engineering team.

